# ohio river muskie:



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

went to my favorite hybrid spot this afternoon, the hybrids just wasn"t to be found.. the good news was there was a hungery muskie there.... the toothy critter ate my 1/2 ounce rattle trap , and my thumb.. didn"t have a net. the picture is in the photo gallery. fishing by myself, so the only thing to compare the fish to was an old clorox jug... 36 -38 incher?? there are a few muskies in the river... only took me 35 years of fishing to catch one..


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice Catch! Congrats.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

here's the pic. CONGRATS! Did you catch it from shore?


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Hehe...maybe that's why the hybrids weren't in there  

I had something bite the tail off of my Sassy Shad a week or so ago. I assumed it was a sauger that got a good bite on it or maybe a gar...but I thought it would be too cold for them. I don't think I'd be lucky enough to pull in a muskie, but I suppose it could have been.

Congrats on the muskie.


CW




dwwv4 said:


> the hybrids just wasn"t to be found.. the good news was there was a hungery muskie there....


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

thanks crawdiddy for bringing the picture up for me. first time i took my new camera along , and first time putting it into photo gallery... i"am old school only took me few hours to get on.... looking forward to tommorrow?????


----------



## Samjw08 (Nov 23, 2006)

nice fish! congrats


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Awesome catch!

That is why I love the Ohio River.you never know what is going to end up on the end of your line!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey Dwwv4!
Great to run into you on the river this afternoon, hope you and your dad got into the sauger this evening!
Nice Muskie, that would be a great surprise while wiper fishing.
God bless, hope to see you again, let me know if that secret weapon you have works!  
LMJeff


----------



## gar (Mar 21, 2005)

`just wondering if you released it and how long ya had it out of the water?Besides that its nice to see them being caught in the river.


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

gar, had the fish out of the water long enough to snap 5 pictures. he left out on a snake like rooster tail. i think he will servive the ordeal, he went away unscaved ... i myself had blood on everything. they have nice teeth......


----------

